# Location, habitat for blacks



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

I generally don't check for mushrooms until the yellows are up but have tried a couple times for the early blacks with no success. Are they typically found where you would find the others later or do they have more specific requirements...I have been searching the dead elms with no luck. Thanks...


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

HeyRD
Big tooth aspen, white ash and sometimes black cherry
along with some type of sandy soil is where I find most
of mine.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

I imagine that is otherwise known here as "popple"?


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Thats a great question. They have always been harder to find for me then whites. I always find a couple here and there but never a concentration of them. I have 5 or 6 spot where I can find 3-5. So if I look all day and drive all over the state I will get 15-20 of them. Haha


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Retiredducker said:


> I imagine that is otherwise known here as "popple"?


Yes but their is also quaking aspen which are similar but doesn't produce
as far as I've seen.
BTA's live up to their name.

http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/bigtooth_aspen.htm


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Stands of BTA's or called poppels by alot of folks. Find them and you should find some shrooms, there are quite a few out right now. Found roughly 300 in the past two days. Looking forward to this rain today.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

.... how would you get more mushroom growth? 

I have about 2 solids acres around me of mostly BT Aspen. A few oaks and pines mixed in. Nice sandy soil with a good organic top. I never get more than a dozen or two small blacks out of there though. The ones that do show up seem to be in areas with little to no dead leaf cover. For the heck of it, this year I'm raking out a few spots before the shrooms arrive to see if that helps. I attached a picture of the ground cover as is and an area I cleared out. Do you think the cover is too thick there naturally and part of my problem? Probably a good inch to 1.5" of leaf cover.


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

B.Chunks said:


> .... how would you get more mushroom growth?
> 
> I have about 2 solids acres around me of mostly BT Aspen. A few oaks and pines mixed in. Nice sandy soil with a good organic top. I never get more than a dozen or two small blacks out of there though. The ones that do show up seem to be in areas with little to no dead leaf cover. For the heck of it, this year I'm raking out a few spots before the shrooms arrive to see if that helps. I attached a picture of the ground cover as is and an area I cleared out. Do you think the cover is too thick there naturally and part of my problem? Probably a good inch to 1.5" of leaf cover.




Burn it to the ground or clear cut it. That's about the only way to "get more growth". you could always try and pray to the mushroom gods, a lot.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

CrankYanker said:


> Burn it to the ground or clear cut it. That's about the only way to "get more growth". you could always try and pray to the mushroom gods, a lot.



Do any of you guys find blacks in your prime areas in that thick of cover though? I haven't hunted public lands a heck of allot, but did notice just like here that I find more in areas with less dense trees and less leaf cover on the ground.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

B.Chunks said:


> Do any of you guys find blacks in your prime areas in that thick of cover though? I haven't hunted public lands a heck of allot, but did notice just like here that I find more in areas with less dense trees and less leaf cover on the ground.


Some of my BEST Blk Morel spots are THICK, not just with trees, but briars and undergrowth, grass is good too, seem to be bigger in the grassy area's, but I usually hunt old clear cuts, usually to 8-14" BTA trees lots of dead and falling/rotting BTA as it were we call em slashings when they are young!
295 since sunday nite!

BD


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Some of my best spots are also really thick. Warm springs you will get them down into the swamp. I like paper lands where it was cut 10 to 20 years ago. About the time I find a good spot they slash it again. This gives you one bumper year and then 10 years of nada! funny stuff


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

the best host for black morels north of the 45th is Ash. hands down, no if's and's or but's about it. This is undoubtedly the best advice that can be given to a novice shroomer. suggesting lookin in the swamp is probably the worst. hike the woods looking for ash. locate and go to the ash. look for blacks around it. go to the next ash. sure they can grow in some pretty peculiar places but forests with a good amt. of ash are by far the most consistant. good luck and have fun.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Another member here was hitting 500+ a day
Last year in the btas above the 45th for a
week or so.

Enjoy the ash while they last.
They will all be gone within 7 years
in all of The LP.

Haven't seen a live one in years by me
except a few green ash in the cities
hanging on.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

MAttt said:


> Another member here was hitting 500+ a day
> Last year in the btas above the 45th for a
> week or so.
> 
> ...


They hit em pretty hard in the BTA's in the southern counties too. And yes some freak areas up here can be the same way. I was just trying to point out what i think is most consistant. Can you find em in swamps....yes. BTA's....yes. Will you find them as consistantly as in areas ive suggested....aint no way. Yes the ash are all dying. Just like the elm did years ago. Morels will hopefully find a new host....and I'll be there to take advantage of their search.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I found a couple new BTA areas. Found 12 blacks in one and 7 in the other. Looks like the blacks are up in mid Michigan.


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

aimus1 said:


> suggesting lookin in the swamp is probably the worst.


Note I said down into the swamp. By this I meant the transition from popple to a low area. That my friend is not bad advice.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Had me scratchin my head there for a while. I get what you're saying now. Thanks for the clarification. Thought maybe you were tryin to throw someone a curveball. Like the morel blight that we're currently experiencing in the NLP.


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

looks like I'll be shoveling in the Yoop tomorrow... yay... nothin like a nice thick stick in the spokes.


----------

